# Advice - where to stay in Cyprus this Spring for Bird Photography



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2015)

I want to take a week's break at the end of March for bird photography in Cyprus, most probably in Paphos. Any suggestions for a hotel etc and advice, please?
Alan


----------



## Eldar (Feb 15, 2015)

There are lots of birds in Cyprus. But the majority of them are wearing bikinis and I suppose that´s not the kind you were thinking of :


----------



## candyman (Feb 15, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I want to take a week's break at the end of March for bird photography in Cyprus, most probably in Paphos. Any suggestions for a hotel etc and advice, please?
> Alan




Not a specific hotel but I would locate myself in Poli Crysochous. That is in between Paphos Forest and Akamas Peninsula National Park. That is if you are mobile by car


----------

